# مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس



## يوسف الصديق (2 مارس 2007)

مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس
=========​ 
يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر (ايوب 10 - 13:8) :
"أذكرأنك جبلتنى كالطين أفتعيدنى إلى التراب . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن . كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب . منحتنى حيوة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحى" .​ 
هنا أيوب يتأمل
فى محبة الله وعنايته ورعايته به والتى ظهرت فى خلقته و بطريقة اعجازية يقول لنا ويخبرنا ايوب النبى عن مراحل تطور الجنين بقوله 
(( وقد جبلتنى كالطين))​ 
هنا وبمنتهى الدقة
يخبرنا ايوب النبى بحقيقة ان ( أصل الإنسان من طين ) هذه الحقيقة التى ذكرها ايوب النبى قد سبق للكتاب المقدس أن نبه إليها قبل ان يقولها محمد فى قرأنه بمئات مئات السنين .​ 
وها هى اقوال الكتاب المقدس ثابتة راسخة كحقيقة فى(تكوين 7:2):
" و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية" ​ 
وتؤكدها ايضا الاية الواردة فى سفر الجامعة 3: 21 :
"من التراب والى التراب يعود " .​ 
ثم يصف أيوب بداية تشكيل الانسان بقوله
((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))
ومعروف انه فى صناعة الجبن يبدأ الجبن يتخثرأى يأخذ شكل الجبن الصلب من وسط اللبن السائل​ 
وهو عينما نراه فى شكل الحيوانات المنوية التى تشبه اللبن المتخثر والذى يتحد بالبويضة مكونا الزيجوت و الزيجوت عبارة عن خلية غير متخصصة، لها القدرة الكاملة والإمكانية الفائقة للإنقسام المستمر لإنتاج أي نوع من الخلايا الوظيفية المتخصصة .. ​ 
والتى تنقسم بدورها الى ثلاث طبقات كل طبقة مسؤله عن انسجة معينة فى منظومة اعجازية وتوافق عجيب بديع يصوره لنا الكتاب المقدس فى سفر ايوب بقوله ... 
كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب .​ 
لاحظ حرف الواو فى :
جلدًا ( و ) لحمًا ... بعظام ( و ) عصب ​ 
ان حرف ال ( و) هنا لا يفيد التسلسل او التتابع مثل ( ثم او ف ) ولكن يفيد المعية​ 
*وهذا ليس اختراعا ولكنه حسب قواعد اللغة العربية ... *
*واليكم القاعدة *
*واو المعية لا تفيد اشتراك ما قبلها وما بعدها في الحكم بل تدل على المصاحبة ، والاسم بعدها يكون منصوبا دائما على انه مفعول معه. *​ 
*تتعين الواو للمعيه إذا كان هناك مانع من العطف . *​ 
*تتعين الواو للعطف بعد ما لا يأتي وقوعه إلا من متعدد. *​ 
*إذا صح العطف ولم يجب جاز أن تكون الواو للعطف وأن تكون للمعية.*​ 
*للتأكد من المعنى ادخل الرابط*
*http://zahra1.com/BHOOTH/Nahow1-29.htm*​ 

السادة الافاضل
ساشرح لكم كيف يتكون الجنين من البداية للنهاية
ان الجنين يبدأ بحيوان منوى من الرجل وبويضة من المرأة مكونا الخلية الاولية المعروفة بالزيجوت​ 
فبعد ان تتكون الخلية الاولية الملقحة ( زيجوت ) تبدأ هذه الخلية الملقحة فى الانقسام الى 2 ثم الى 4 ثم الى 8 ثم الى 16 ... الخ الخ .​ 
وكل الخلايا الجديدة الناتجة من هذا الإنقسام تدعى: 
خلايا جذعية بلاستوميرية أو اختصارا بلاستوميرات .​ 
ثم تتحول إلى مجموعتين من الخلايا الجذعية، مكونة غلافين، هما:
خلايا الغلاف الخارجي الذي سيكون فيما بعد التروفوبلاست Trophoblast التي من خلاياها ستتكون أنسجة المشيمة Placenta التي تثبت الجنين في بطانة جدار الرحم Uterine Endothelium والحبل السري Umbilical Cord الذي ينقل العناصر الغذائية وخامات البناء من دم الأم ومنه أيضا سيتكون أنسجة غلاف الحماية الذي يدعى الغشاء الأمنيوني Amniotic Membrane الذي يفرز السائل الأمنيوني Amniotic Fluid الذي يسبح فيه الجنين حتى تحين ساعة الولادة أما الكتلة الداخلية من الخلايا الجذعية فستكون فيما بعد جميع أنسجة وأعضاء جسم الجنين.​ 
أذن في نهاية المرحلة
يتكون جسم الجنين من كتلة خلايا جذعية تتصنف إلى جزئين رئيسيين، هما:
الفطب الخارجي (الترفوبلاست) ... والكتلة الداخلية .​ 
ثم تتلاحم في نهايةالأسبوع الثاني من الإخصاب و تتصنف بطانة الخلايا الجذعية الداخلية ألى ثلاث طبقات من الخلايا المتميزة التي تبدأ بالتخصص وهي: الطبقة الخارجية أو"الإكتودرم" Ectoderm والطبقة الداخلية أو "الإنتوديرم" Entoderm والطبقة الوسطى أو "الميزوديرم" Mesoderm. ومن كل طبقة من هذه الخلايا تتكون أنواع مختلفة من الأعضاء الجسدية للجنين​ 
راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/6.html
الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدموية و الأنسجة المدعمة​ 
وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض​ 
لاحظ اخى الكريم قول الكتاب المقدس
". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرم ومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ​ 
واليك المراحل التى تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس
ها هى المرحلة العاشرة تبين تكوين عضلة القلب (لحم)
stage 10
cardiac muscle
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/10.html​ 
فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبر نسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 
At this stage, the brain and spinal cord together are the largest and most compact tissue of the embryo
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/12.html​ 
اما فى المرحلة ال14
فستجد دقة قول الكتاب المقدس فى قوله :
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "
وهى تبين تكوين براعم الاطراف العلوية واليد مع توزيع الاعصاب فى عملية توافقية اعجازية (( لان حرف ال ( و) هنا لا يفيد التسلسل او التتابع مثل ( ثم او الفاء ) ولكن حرف الواو يفيد المعية )) وهى تثبت اعجاز الكتاب المقدس فى قوله :
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "​ 
راجع هذه المرحلة والرابط فى الاسفل للرجوع والتأكد
stage 14
Limbs
Upper limbs elongate into cylindrically-shaped buds, tapering at tip to eventually form hand plate. Nerve distribution process, innervation, begins in the upper limbs
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/14.html​ 
ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علوم ولا هو كتاب طب
ولكن 
حينما يتكلم فى العلوم يكون كأنه كتب علوم 
وحينما يتكلم فى الطب يكون وكأنه كتاب طب ...​ 

صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## قلم حر (3 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع مع روابط علميه موثوقه و معتمده ....و كنا ننتظره بشوق كبير .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
أستأذنك في نقل الموضوع لقسم ( الكتاب المقدس ) لتخصص ذلك القسم .
ملأ الرب حياتك فرح و سلام .​


----------



## shadyos (5 مارس 2007)

الرب يباركك فعلا كلامك صح


----------



## Fadie (10 مارس 2007)

*خطير جدا يا اسد ربنا يباركك و يعوضك*


----------



## قمر الزمان (10 مارس 2007)

> جلدًا ولحمًا



هل الجلد قبل اللحم
على فكرة روك قال الرد هنا
قلى بقى الجلد قبل اللحم


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2007)

*ايه الجمال ده يا اسدالغابه والجمل الناحيه الطبيه الموثقه
ربنا يبارك حياتك
من فضلك نريد المزيد*


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا

يوم بعد يوم نكتشف الجديد في الوحي 

ان شاء الله تكون كنوزك في السماء


----------



## قمر الزمان (11 مارس 2007)

لم اسمع اجابة
هل الموضوع عويص لهذة الدرجة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (11 مارس 2007)

> كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب



الواو في العربيــــة تفيد العطف مع الترتيبـــــ فعجبا عجابه عن ذلك الكائن الذي يخلق جلدا يكسوه لحما 

ويُنسجــُ بعظمــٍ قبلــ العصبـــ.,.,.

أنـــــــــاشخصيــــــا ليس لدي أي معلومه عن هذا الكاائنــ.,.,

سبحــــــــان اللــه تعالى لا تستغربوا أحبتي وجود من مثل هذه الأخطـــــــاء ربما الصغيرة في هذا الكتاب 

لإن وااضعيه بشر و البشر يخطؤونــ.,.

شكرا جزيــلا للموضوعــ

تحيتي.,.

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (11 مارس 2007)

*وإليكم أطوار خلق الإنســـــــــــــــان 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



شريط فيديو يوضح :

1 - أطوار خلق الإنسان في الأيام الأربعين الأولى

2 - أطوار خلق الإنسان بعد اليوم الثاني والأربعين*

http://www.islampedia.com/ijaz/video/pres/Ram/atwar.ram


للمشاهده
[ramv]http://www.islampedia.com/ijaz/video/pres/Ram/atwar.ram[/ramv]


----------



## قلم حر (13 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى;233507 قال:
			
		

> الواو في العربيــــة تفيد العطف مع الترتيبـــــ فعجبا عجابه عن ذلك الكائن الذي يخلق جلدا يكسوه لحما
> 
> ويُنسجــُ بعظمــٍ قبلــ العصبـــ.,.,.
> 
> ...


أيه الجهل دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الواو تفيد التتالي دائما ؟؟؟
غريب .
المهم :
الحوار في الاٍسلاميات و القرآن ليس في هذا القسم .
غريب جهلكم للتنظيم .
خذي :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13705
هذا الموضوع و بالروابط العلميه يثبت خطأ القرآن .
و تم جلب كل أكذوبه تتناولها المنتديات الاٍسلاميه ( كالعاده أدلتها قال فلان و علتان و بدون رابط علمي ) .
أما التفنيد فتم بالروابط العلميه !!
حتى أن طبيبه مسلمه عجزت عن جلب دليل علمي من رابط موثوق .
فتح الخالق بصيرتكم و دلكم على طريق الحق .
الأستاذ ( اسد الغابه ) متغيب عن المنتدى ( مؤقتا ) نأمل عودته في أقرب وقت .
-------------------------------------------------------------
المهم : لا يشترط بالواو أن تفيد التتالي : كفي تدليسا !
بل أنها في الغلب تعني ( مع ) !
ألم تسمعي ب ( واو المعيه ) ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (13 مارس 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههه *

*رائع اخى السمردلى *

*كنت ناسى واو المعيه دى* ​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 مارس 2007)

> . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن .



!!!!

سؤال يراودنيــ.,.

هل لكم كتاب وااحد مقدس أم 10000 كتاب.؟.؟


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> !!!!
> 
> سؤال يراودنيــ.,.
> 
> هل لكم كتاب وااحد مقدس أم 10000 كتاب.؟.؟


 
كتاب واحد :smile01


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 مارس 2007)

*



			كتاب واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*أشُكـــــ في هــــــــذا 

على كلـــ حاال سؤال آخر .,.,

هل صحيح أن هناك بعض المسيحين يقول أن هناك اله و قسم آخر الهان و قسم ثان أن هناك ثلاثة آلهة .؟؟

أريـــــــد الإجــــــــابة بإختصــــــــار من ربكمــ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> أشُكـــــ في هــــــــذا


 
شكك هذا بدون دليل لا يساوي شيئا و لا يغير اي شئ من الحقيقة 




> هل صحيح أن هناك بعض المسيحين يقول أن هناك اله و قسم آخر الهان و قسم ثان أن هناك ثلاثة آلهة .؟؟


غير صحيح 

من أين لك هذه الخرافة؟ من بنات افكارك؟

الموضوع في الجنين في الكتاب المقدس, بلاش تشتيت للموضوع في اسئلة ثانوية
ادخلي قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة و اطرحي اسألك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 مارس 2007)

*طيـــــــــــــــب شكرا جزيلا على الإجـــــــــــابة *


----------



## قمر الزمان (13 مارس 2007)

انت جبت كلامك دة عن الواو من اين
ولا هو تأليف وخلاص
ربنا يهدى
وتبقى الواو هى المحيرة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (14 مارس 2007)

*



			انت جبت كلامك دة عن الواو من اين
ولا هو تأليف وخلاص
ربنا يهدى
وتبقى الواو هى المحيرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أختي قمـــــــر الزمـــــــان بارك اللهــ فيكــِ.,.

أمـــــــــا بالنسبـــــــة لإعراب نوع الواو في العبارة الواردة .,. لمــ اركز,,, عليها كثيـــر.,. لأنهمــ و بساطة لا يعرفونــ شيء في الإعرابـــ.,. و اللغـــــة العربيــــــــة.,. وربما و اللهــ لو مسكت إنجيلهمــ لإستخرجت منه الكثير م الأغطاء اللغوية و الإعرابيـــــــة.,. لأنوه من وضع البشــــــر .,. كما قلتـــ.,.(( ونحنــ و الحمد لله أمة البيـــــان و اللسان الفصيــح)).’,.’’ *


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

*من مصدر عربي*
*تابعي معي:*

*القاعدة: *
*(171)واو العطف تفيد اشتراك ما قبلها وما بعدها في نسبة الحكم إليهما ، والاسم بعدهما يكون تابعا لما قبله في الإعراب *
*(172)واو المعية لا تفيد اشتراك ما قبلها وما بعدها في الحكم بل تدل على المصاحبة ، والاسم بعدها يكون منصوبا دائما على انه مفعول معه. *
*(173)تتعين الواو للمعيه إذا كان هناك مانع من العطف . *
*(174)تتعين الواو للعطف بعد ما لا يأتي وقوعه إلا من متعدد. *
*(175)إذا صح العطف ولم يجب جاز أن تكون الواو للعطف وأن تكون للمعية.*

*المصدر **http://zahra1.com/BHOOTH/Nahow1-29.htm*

*الان, هل يملك احد  رد او اي مصدر يورد ان الواو تفيد التسلسل؟*

*اليست ثم التي تفيد التسلسل*
*فلو قلت اكلت تفاحة و شربت عصيرا لا تدل  على اني اكلت التفاحة اولا, لكن اكلت التفاحة ثم شربت العصير تفيد التسلسل*

*سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> * وربما و اللهــ لو مسكت إنجيلهمــ لإستخرجت منه الكثير م الأغطاء اللغوية و الإعرابيـــــــة.,. لأنوه من وضع البشــــــر .,. كما قلتـــ.,.(( ونحنــ و الحمد لله أمة البيـــــان و اللسان الفصيــح)).’,.’’ *


 
طيب هاتي جلمة في خطأ لغوي واحد في الانجيل او حتى الكتاب المقدس ككل؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (15 مارس 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *من مصدر عربي*
> *تابعي معي:*
> 
> *القاعدة: *
> ...



وهى انى واحد فيهم بقى يا حلو


----------



## kimo14th (15 مارس 2007)

واو المعيه يا قمر الزمان 

((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))
*
**السائل المنوى محتويا على الحيوانات المنويه يلتقى مع البويضه *

*يحدث التلقيح لتتكون الزيجوت والذى يبدا فى الانقسام الى خلايا*

​*سائل مع بويضه اعطى كتله خلايا = **((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))*


*كتله الخلايا تتكون فى النهايه الى 
*

الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدمويةو الأنسجة المدعمة

وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض
*
**وناتى بعد ذلك الى :

*". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرم ومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ

واليك المراحل التى تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس
ها هى المرحلة العاشرة تبين تكوين عضلة القلب (لحم)
stage 10
cardiac muscle
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/10.html

فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبر نسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 
At this stage, the brain and spinal cord together are the largest and most compact tissue of the embryo
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/12.html

*وناتى لدقه اخرى واعجاز اخر حقيقى :

*" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "
وهى تبين تكوين براعم الاطراف العلوية واليد مع توزيع الاعصاب فى عملية توافقية اعجازية تثبت اعجاز الكتاب المقدس فى قوله
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "

راجع هذه المرحلة والرابط فى الاسفل للرجوع والتأكد
stage 14
Limbs
Upper limbs elongate into cylindrically-shaped buds, tapering at tip to eventually form hand plate. Nerve distribution process, innervation, begins in the upper limbs
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/14.html


*هنا يتضح ان الواو هى واو المعيه فيتكون النسيج اللحمى مع الجلدى 

وفى هذه الاثناء ( قوله فنسجتنى  )

يتكون العظم مع الاعصاب 

وكله بالدليل من مواقع علميه .. 

*__________________________
*
**وده شرح مختصر لكلام اخونا اسد الغابه اللى يوضح مدى الاعجاز العلمى للكتاب المقدس بلغه سهله بسيطه وبكلمات دقيقه فى نفس الوقت *​
*وفى النهايه*

*عب 4:12  لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته.
*​


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> وهى انى واحد فيهم بقى يا حلو


 
لا اله الا المسيح... فعلا في ناس تغشم نفسها لدرجة محزنة و مضحكة في نفس الوقت

حتفرق ايه اي وحدها منهن؟ ماهو وضعنا امامك كل حالات الواو و كلها لا تفيد التسلسل
و على اي حال, الواو المروردة هي واو العطف!

و الان هل رأيتم انه لا يوجد اي دليل على ان الواو هي تفيد التسلسل, بل هي كلها اوهام و كذب يعشعش في عقولكم؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 مارس 2007)

*



			((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و الجبنـــ كيف بيتخثــــــــــر ان شاء اللهــ!!

أنا بعرف الشيء الي بتخثـــــر بيكون ساائل مو جماد!!!




			سائل مع بويضه اعطى كتله خلايا = ((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا شيء= وهذا شيء آخر 

(( شو جبن و ما جبن هاد.؟.,)) كلام غير منظقي أصلا *


----------



## kimo14th (15 مارس 2007)

> *
> و الجبنـــ كيف بيتخثــــــــــر ان شاء اللهــ!!
> 
> أنا بعرف الشيء الي بتخثـــــر بيكون ساائل مو جماد!!!
> *



*شو هذا ؟؟؟  صب اللبن وخثره ليتكون الجبن *
*خثرتنى كالجبن اى كما يصنع الجبن بالتخثر !!!!!!!!!*​


> هذا شيء= وهذا شيء آخر
> 
> (( شو جبن و ما جبن هاد.؟.,)) كلام غير منظقي أصلا


*
**ايه اللى ممنطقوش ؟ *

*تشبيه التقاء السائل المنوى بالبويضه وتكون كتله خلويه غير سائله بصب اللبن وخثره لصنع الجبن الغير سائل طبعا 


مش عايز جدال
*​


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2007)

هل رأيت اخي الحبيب كيمو كيف بدأوا يهربون من الشبهة و هي ان الواو لا تفيد التسلسل الى ما معنى جبن و الختام بكلام غير منطقي؟

اتعدونا على هذا الشئ للاسف...


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

> و الجبنـــ كيف بيتخثــــــــــر ان شاء اللهــ!!
> 
> أنا بعرف الشيء الي بتخثـــــر بيكون ساائل مو جماد!!!



محاولة جديدة و فاشلة في الهروب 

بعد كل هذا الشرح ...... 

تشتيت الموضوع يصبح الوسيلة !


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

> هل رأيت اخي الحبيب كيمو كيف بدأوا يهربون من الشبهة و هي ان الواو لا تفيد التسلسل الى ما معنى جبن و الختام بكلام غير منطقي؟
> 
> اتعدونا على هذا الشئ للاسف...




*حابينــ نرجعــ للموضوع ما عندي أي مشكلهــ 

وشوفوا التناقض في أجوبتكمــ.,*


> المهم : لا يشترط بالواو أن تفيد التتالي : كفي تدليسا !
> بل أنها في الغلب تعني ( مع ) !
> ألم تسمعي ب ( واو المعيه ) ؟؟؟؟؟



*
طيبــ بفهمــ من هيكــ إنهـــا واو المعيــــــة التيــ تفيد المصاحبــة(( مع انه غلطــ))

وبعدين بترجع بتقولــ*


> ماهو وضعنا امامك كل حالات الواو و كلها لا تفيد التسلسل
> و على اي حال, الواو المروردة هي واو العطف!



*بفهمــ من هيكــ إنها واو العطفــ.,.,

وبعديــــــــن هل تريــــــد أن تصل إلى أن واو المعية هي نفسها و او العطــــــف

إجابيتيــــن مختلفتيــــن .. لو فيه لبس عندك  و مو عارف الواو الوارده بالنص بالضبط 

فأنا مستعده أشرحلك عن أنواع الواو ... ,,,,*


----------



## قلم حر (16 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله !!
شكلك لم تفهمي لا ما كتبته أنا ....و لا ما كتبه غيري !!!
أنا تكلمت عن معنى ( الواو ) و ماذا تفيد ....و نبهتك لواو المعيه ( التي لم تكوني سمعتي بها قبلا ....بحسب ردك و تعليقك ) ....
شكلك ناويه تجيبي كمان موضوع كوبي بيست !!
المهم :
فلتكتبي اٍعتراضك على الموضوع و المرجع العلمي بصوره واضحه !!
كفاك الهروب لنقاط جانبيه !!
زادنا الخالق صبرا فوق صبرنا .


----------



## قلم حر (16 مارس 2007)

لمزيد من التوضيح ....فأنا أظنكي صغيره في السن .
أنتي قلتي : الواو تفيد الترتيب !!
و لم تزيدي بحرف على تعليقكي هذا !!
أي أنكي تقولين : تفيد التتالي دائما !!
و هذا خطأ !
و نبهناك لواو المعيه ( من أجل التأكيد على خطأ كلامك ) !
و الأهم : تم جلب شرح للواو مع رابط ( مداخله للأخ ماي روك )!!
خليكي في الموضوع .
موفقه .


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *طيبــ بفهمــ من هيكــ إنهـــا واو المعيــــــة التيــ تفيد المصاحبــة(( مع انه غلطــ))*
> 
> *وبعدين بترجع بتقولــ*
> 
> ...


 

اضحك لا ابكي على حالك... لانه في حالتك يصح الاثنين

يا اخت, انا جاهل باللغة العربية و لا اعرف الفرق بين واو المعية و واو العطف (تركنا العلم ليكم في هذا الموضوع) بس الاجهل مني من يقرأ من مصدر عربي و لا يفهم

و انا اتسأل, ما الفرق ان كانت واو المعية ام واو العطف اذا كان الاثنان لا يفيدان التسلسل

هل قرأتي ما نقلته عن موضع بقواعد اللغة العربية؟ حتى لو قرأتي فأشك انك فمهتي اصلا!

لعله لصغر صنك كما قال الحبيب السمردلي!
حنشوف و حنشوف


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

> و انا اتسأل, ما الفرق ان كانت واو المعية ام واو العطف اذا كان الاثنان لا يفيدان التسلسل



شكلكــ مش فاهمــ شو بحكيــ.,., 
مش مشكلـــــ

حجيبلكــ أياها من جهـــــتة تانيـــــــة و أتمنى انك اتجاوبــ علي بعيد عن النعتــ الي ما اله دااعي

لماذا قدم الجلد على اللحمــ في هذا النصــ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

*و هل قرأت الردود لتعودي تسالي نفس السؤال ؟*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

*قرأتهـــــــــــــا ... ولمــ أجد الجوابــ .. إنما كل ما أحده هو تهربــ من غيـر إعطاء فاائده *


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

هل قرأت التفسير العلمي للموضوع ؟ 

لا اعتقد لانك يمكن من اول كلمتين ترفضين الاستمرار في القراءة

و بصراحة اجدك متصورة انكم تحاصرونا بالاسئلة! لكن الحقيقة مغايرة


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2007)

كفاية تهرب من الموضوع
اذا بتقولوا ان الواو تفيد التسلسل هاتوا دليل قواعدي
اي رد خارج عن هذا السياق سيحذف


----------



## BITAR (17 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *قرأتهـــــــــــــا ... ولمــ أجد الجوابــ .. إنما كل ما أحده هو تهربــ من غيـر إعطاء فاائده *


*بعد الروابط والشرح السهل الممتنع من اسد الغابه لازلتى غير مقتنعه باجابة 
(ماشى) 
انا مستنى اجابتك انت والمواضيع الطبيه مفهاش عناد
اكرر مشكور يااسد الغابه​*


----------



## muslim1 (20 مارس 2007)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لتفسير العضو الكتاب المقدس بنفسه*


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2007)

*لا يحق لك ان تفسر الكتاب المقدس بنفسك*
*هناك تفاسير يجب الاعتماد عليها*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## muslim1 (21 مارس 2007)

عزيزي ماي روك 
ان الموضوع من بدايته وحتي نهايته تهرب منكم علي رد اخواني المسلمين 
وكما رايت ,انكم قد  قلبتم النقطة الرئيسية للموضوع
الي نقطة اخري وهي حرف الواو (و) وتتهمون اخواني المسلمين بانهم لايستطيعون
ان يثبتوا معني حرف الواو وانهم يتهربون من الرد علي ذلك ,, 
وانا اعتقد انكم تحاولون بتلك الادعائات تمويه وتشتيت اخواني المسلمين عن 
النقطة الرئيسية للموضوع ,, وعندما كتبت انا مشاركة تتعلق بأساس الموضوع 
تحذفونها بحجة انني افسر النصوص بنفسي ,, 
عزيزي ماي روك هذه الحجة لا تستطيع ان تقنع بها طفل صغير ,,
ارجو ان تبحث عن حجة افضل المرة القادمة ,, وان تكون اكثر انصافا وعدلآ
الم تقرأ في العهد القديم في سفر سيراخ  32 - 20
*الذين يتقون الرب يجدون العدل و يوقدون من الاحكام مصباحا لهم* 21  
الانسان الخاطئ يجانب التوبيخ و يجد حججا توافق مبتغاه*

واسمحلي ان اطلب منك طلبا صغيرا ,,,
ارجو ان تدلني علي تفاسير الكتاب المقدس متضما العهدين الجديد والقديم
حتي اقرأ تفاسير النصوص قبل كتابة المشاركة واضمنها في مشاركاتي القادمة ,, 
وحتي لا تتهمني بأني افسر النصوص بنفسي مرة ثانية ,:dntknw: 
ارجو ان يكون طلبي ميسرا بالنسبة اليك,, 
والسلام عليك ياعزيزي


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (21 مارس 2007)

> وهي حرف الواو (و) وتتهمون اخواني المسلمين بانهم لايستطيعون
> ان يثبتوا معني حرف الواو وانهم يتهربون من الرد علي ذلك ,,


*
أكرر المشاركــة التي تم حذفـــــــها في موضوعــ آخــر.. واتمنى ان تكون تلك هي آخر حججكمــ... فاسمعو و اعووووووو..

كسوتني: فعل ماضٍ مبني على السكون لتصاله بتاء الماخطبــ ...تــ.. ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع رفااعل..
ن.. نون الوقايــــة
ي:: ضمير متصل مبني في محل نصب مفعول به اول

جلدا : مفعول به ثانٍ منصوب بالفتح الظاهر على آخره(( معطوفــ عليه*))

و :: حرف عطفــ

لحما: اسم معطوف على ما قبله منصوب بالفتحــ.... (( اسم معطوف))


فكيـــف يعطــف اللحمــ على الجلـــــد !!!

أرجــــــو بأن يجيبني انسان يفهم بشيء اسمه قواعـــد

وشكرا 

فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2007)

muslim1 قال:


> واسمحلي ان اطلب منك طلبا صغيرا ,,,
> ارجو ان تدلني علي تفاسير الكتاب المقدس متضما العهدين الجديد والقديم
> حتي اقرأ تفاسير النصوص قبل كتابة المشاركة واضمنها في مشاركاتي القادمة ,,
> وحتي لا تتهمني بأني افسر النصوص بنفسي مرة ثانية ,:dntknw:
> ...


 
تفضل اخي العزيز
http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php موجود في اعلى المنتدى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> فكيـــف يعطــف اللحمــ على الجلـــــد !!!
> ...


 
ما المانع؟ :t32:


----------



## kimo14th (21 مارس 2007)

no minds .... no thing at all


((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))
*
**السائل المنوى محتويا على الحيوانات المنويه يلتقى مع البويضه *

*يحدث التلقيح لتتكون الزيجوت والذى يبدا فى الانقسام الى خلايا*

​*سائل مع بويضه اعطى كتله خلايا = **((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))*


*كتله الخلايا تتكون فى النهايه الى 
*

الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدمويةو الأنسجة المدعمة

وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض
*
**وناتى بعد ذلك الى :

*". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرم ومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ

واليك المراحل التى تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس
ها هى المرحلة العاشرة تبين تكوين عضلة القلب (لحم)
stage 10
cardiac muscle
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/10.html

فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبر نسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 
At this stage, the brain and spinal cord together are the largest and most compact tissue of the embryo
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/12.html


skin together with flesh 
how could he say it ?


----------



## man4truth (21 مارس 2007)

*this is a good subject &more*​


----------



## kimo14th (22 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> أكرر المشاركــة التي تم حذفـــــــها في موضوعــ آخــر.. واتمنى ان تكون تلك هي آخر حججكمــ... فاسمعو و اعووووووو..
> 
> كسوتني: فعل ماضٍ مبني على السكون لتصاله بتاء الماخطبــ ...تــ.. ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع رفااعل..
> ...



*هناك فرق مابين الاعراب والبلاغه *

*فواو المعيه فى الاعراب ستكون واو عطف *

*ولكن بلاغيا هى واو معيه *

*وبعيدا عن كل هذا اللغط *​
*كتله الخلايا تتكون فى النهايه الى 
*

الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوينالجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدمويةو الأنسجة المدعمة

وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض
*
**وناتى بعد ذلك الى :

*". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرمومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ
فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبرنسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 

*اى ان الجلد من الاكتوديرم ينمو متوافقا مع النسيج اللحمى* 
 *
فكيف سيقولها 

كسوتنى جلدا وفى هذه الاثناء يتكون اللحم ايضا *


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (22 مارس 2007)

> ". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
> ولان *الجلد *يتكون من الاكتوديرمومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ
> فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى *كأكبرنسيجين لحميين *يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
> stage 12
> ...


*
هل أفهمــ من ذلــــــك اعترافـــــا فعـــــــلا بأن الجلـــــــــد كوِن قبل الجــــــــلد *
الجوااب نعم  او لا مش طاالبه اكتر ..
*
شكرا 

فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## kimo14th (22 مارس 2007)

*انتى بتقراى اى حاجه من المداخلات ؟؟!!*

*الجواب لا ..... هناك توافق فى النمو *

*الجلد من الاكتوديرم وكذلك النسيج اللحمى يتوافقان فى النمو *

*ولهذا قال جلدا ولحما ...... الواو لاتفيد التتابع *​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (22 مارس 2007)

*



			انتى بتقراى اى حاجه من المداخلات ؟؟!!

الجواب لا ..... هناك توافق فى النمو 

الجلد من الاكتوديرم وكذلك النسيج اللحمى يتوافقان فى النمو 

ولهذا قال جلدا ولحما ...... الواو لاتفيد التتابع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيــــــــــــب متــل ما بدكـــــــــم .... (( حريين ))....

و مع ذلك كله فلا يوجــــــــد هنـــــــــاك إعجــــــاز في ما قيلــ....

لأن هذه الأمور أدركوهـــــا الناس منذ القدمــ على الرغمــ من بساطتهمــ.....*


----------



## kimo14th (22 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> 
> طيــــــــــــب متــل ما بدكـــــــــم .... (( حريين ))....
> 
> ...



*لا يوجد اعجاز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:



*وناس مين وادركوا ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## ابو سالم الكندي (22 مارس 2007)

لا يوجد اعجاز في الامر بالبتة فهذه الامور يعرفها الناس منذ القدم .

فبدلا من ذكر اللبن والجبن والتخثر ، لماذا لم يذكر كل شي بالترتيب والتوضيح بدل من هذه الاختلاطات التي جعلت منها معجزة رغم وضوح الاعجاز فيها .

اما عن موضوع القران فقد ذكر مراحل الجنين بالكامل لم يترك مرحلة الا وضح ماهيتها ووصفها بدقه بدل ذكر مراحل تخثر اللبن .

وذكر كيف يكون وضع الجنين اول باول .


ومشكورين على هذا العجز الاخر الموجود في دينكم .


الحمد لله على كل حال .


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (22 مارس 2007)

> لا يوجد اعجاز في الامر بالبتة فهذه الامور يعرفها الناس منذ القدم .
> 
> فبدلا من ذكر اللبن والجبن والتخثر ، لماذا لم يذكر كل شي بالترتيب والتوضيح بدل من هذه الاختلاطات التي جعلت منها معجزة رغم وضوح الاعجاز فيها .
> 
> ...



أحسنـــــــــت جزاك الله عنـــــــــا خيــــــــرا

:t33:


----------



## kimo14th (22 مارس 2007)

ابو سالم الكندي قال:


> لا يوجد اعجاز في الامر بالبتة فهذه الامور يعرفها الناس منذ القدم .
> 
> فبدلا من ذكر اللبن والجبن والتخثر ، لماذا لم يذكر كل شي بالترتيب والتوضيح بدل من هذه الاختلاطات التي جعلت منها معجزة رغم وضوح الاعجاز فيها .
> 
> ...




*ياالهى ماهذه  العقول  !!!!!!! :a82::a82::a82:*

ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن  كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. 

فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب

*ماذا يصف هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (22 مارس 2007)

> ماذا يصف هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
يصـــــــــــف أمور يعرفـــها النااس 

ألا تعتقــد بأن الناس كانوا يعلموا أن هناك شيء يسمى جلد و لحم و أعصاب و مني و غيره ..........

أعتقـــــــــد أن فكرة بيان اعجاز علمي لكتابكم المقدس مأخوذة من فكرة الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن ألي كذلك؟؟!!!

شكرا جزيلا

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 مارس 2007)

> لا يوجد اعجاز في الامر بالبتة فهذه الامور يعرفها الناس منذ القدم .



*

و اذا كانت يعرفها الناس منذ القدم ..... اثبت هذا من خلال كتابات العلماء القدامى بدلا من كتابة التصريحات غير الصحيحة. فاما تجلب لنا كتابات العلماء زمن ايوب الصديق عن معرفتهم بالاعصاب ! او انت انسان تطلق المزاعم في سبيل تشتيت الحقيقة. 

الخيار خيارك و الكرة في ملعبك -كما يقول المثل-
*



> ومشكورين على هذا العجز الاخر الموجود في دينكم



*
و سنرى من هو الذي يملك العجز! 


ننتظر اجابتك انت و الذي أيدك 

لان موقفكم الآن صعب   *


----------



## عامر (23 مارس 2007)

*ياريت كلنا نقرأ المشاركه دى.........*

مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس
=========
يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر (ايوب 10 - 13:8) :
"أذكرأنك جبلتنى كالطين أفتعيدنى إلى التراب . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن . كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب . منحتنى حيوة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحى"
أين الإعجاز
كل الناس عارفين إن الإنسان خلق من طين وهيرجع للتراب
كل الناس عارفين إن الحيوانات المنويه كاللبن
كل الناس عارفين إن الإنسان من جلد ولحم وأعصاب
  المهم
الأساس اللغوى غلط والسياق الكلامى متناقض مع الحقيقه البديهيه
يعنى أقصد المفروض إن الإنسان يخلق من عظام ثم يكسو باللحم 
إنما اللى مكتوب(( كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب )) والفاء فى كلمة فنسجتنى 
جائت الفاء هنا للتعقيب بمعنى إن الإنسان إتكسى جلد ولحم وبعدين إتنسج عظاما وأعصاب 
فكيف يخلق الإنسان من لحم وجلد وبعدين يتنسج بالعظام والأعصاب
هذا الكلام ليس له أى أساس من الصحه ولايوجد فيه أى إعجاز بل هو متناقض مع العلم
إقرأ الإجاز الحقيقى
 - ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين
         2 – ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين
         3 – ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة
         4 – فخلقنا العلقة مضغة
         5 – فخلقنا المضغة عظاما
         6 – فكسونا العظام لحما
         7 – ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر، فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين.
         8 – ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون
         9– ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون .                                         
                                               ( المؤمنون – 12,13,14)

       :1-المدة الزمنية لحمل الطفل وفصاله هي:30 شهرا = 10 * 3 ، استنادا للآية الكريمة :"حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا"(الأحقاف- 15) 
     ثانيا: 2- المدة الزمنية للفصال : 24 شهرا ، مصداقا لقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى :
              " حملته أمه وهنا على وهن وفصاله في عامين "  ( لقمان – 14)  
هو ده الإجاز الحقيقى لأن النطفه والعلقه والمضغه  والمده الزمنيه للفصال  مصطلحات علميه وحقايق وردت فى القرءان الكريم قبل إكتشاف العلم الحديث لها
أنا مستنى الرد من الأخوه المسيحين لأنى عارف إنهم بيحبوا لغة الحوار البناء القائم على المحبه
وشكرا لحضراتكم...........


----------



## snow_white7 (23 مارس 2007)

يا سلام على الاعجاز الجلد واللحم واللبن والجبن.

اعجاز ايه يا استاذ انت وهو.....اى اعجاز فى الكلام الركيك ده....الاعجاز ده فى القرأن الكريم. فمراحل تكون

الجنين فى القرأن سبع مراحل   قال تعالى:  ((وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِنْ سُلالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ،ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي

 قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ، ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ 

أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ )) [المؤمنون   12_14

كما يوجد أيات اخرى عن خلق الانسان  فيقول تعالى ( الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الْإِنسَانِ مِن 

طِينٍ . ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن مَّاء مَّهِينٍ ) (السجدة :7-8 

 ويقول أيضاً مبيناً دور النطفة في الخلق ( فَلْيَنظُرِ الْإِنسَانُ مِماَ خُلِقَ. خُلِقَ مِن مَّاء دَافِقٍ) (الطارق 5-6)

 ، ويقول: ( خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُّبِينٌ )  (النحل : 4). ويؤكد البيان

 الإلهي أن صفات الإنسان تتقرر وتتقدر وهو نطفة ولذلك قال تعالى ( قُتِلَ الْإِنسَانُ مَا أَكْفَرَهُ . مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْء

خَلَقَهُ . مِن نُّطْفَةٍ خَلَقَهُ فَقَدَّرَهُ ) ( عبس17-19

والنطفة الأمشاج في قوله تعالى(إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ) 

  تعبر عن هذا الأعجاز ، فلغوياً هي نطفة (صغيرة كالقطرة) مفردة ، ولكن تركيبها مؤلف من أخلاط مجتمعة 

(أمشاج) وهذا يطابق الملاحظة العلمية حيث أن البويضة الملقحة بالحيوان المنوي هي على شكل قطرة 

وهي في نفس الوقت خليط من كروموسومات نطفة الرجل وكروموسومات البويضة الأنثوية.

وقد بين القرأن الكريم ان النطفه هى المسئوله عن تحديد نوع الجنين  هذه لم تعرف إلا بعد إكتشاف 

المايكروسكوب الإلكتروني في القرن  الماضي !! حيث عرفوا أن الذكورة والأنوثة تتقرر في النطفة وليس في

 البويضة ، يعني كنا في أوائل القرن العشرين وكانت البشرية بأجمعها لا تعلم أن الذكورة والأنوثة مقررة في 

النطفة لكن القرآن الذي نزل قبل أربعة عشر قرنا يقرر هذا في غاية الوضوح كون الجنين ذكرا أو أنثى !! من 

 (x) أو  Y))من أخبر محمدا أن النطفة بأحد نوعيها هل تصور أحد من البشر أن نطفة الرجل حال الإمناء يتقرر 

مصيرها وما يخرج منها ذكرا كان أو أنثى ؟! لكن القرآن يقول ( وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنثَىِ . من نُّطْفَةٍ إِذَا 

تُمْنَى) النجم 45-46 ) .. وقد قدر ما سيكون الجنين ذكرا أو أنثى !! 

من أخبر محمدا(ص) أن النطفة بأحد نوعيها تحتوى على صفات الذكوره او الانوثه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لاء وكمان شوفوا دى ..............

النطاف تتكون في الخصية والتي تتشكل بدورها كما أثبت علم الأجنة من خلايا تقع أسفل الكليتين في الظهر

 ثم تنزل إلى الأسفل في مراحل الحمل الأخيرة وهذا تأكيد لقوله تعالى ( وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من

 ظهورهم ذريتهم ) (الأعراف 172) وهذه إشارة واضحة إلى أن أصل الذرية هي منطقة الظهر حيث مكان تشكل

 الخصية الجنيني ، فسبحان الله أعلم العالمين.

وهذا يثبت إعجازاً رائعاً من أوجه الإعجاز القرآني لا يأتي إلا عن علم شامل من الله العليم الخبير وقد أيّد ذلك

 أخصائي علم الأجنة البروفسور كيث مور .وغيره من العلماء غير المسلمين.

هو ده الاعجاز يا اساتذه مش تقولولى جبنه ومش عارفه ايه.


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مارس 2007)

> يصـــــــــــف أمور يعرفـــها النااس
> 
> ألا تعتقــد بأن الناس كانوا يعلموا أن هناك شيء يسمى جلد و لحم و أعصاب و مني و غيره ..........



*اين دليلكم ..........؟ 

اني فعلا انتظر ردود حقيقية لا مجرد كلام غير مسؤول!!! عسى و لعل ينطلي على الاخرين*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (23 مارس 2007)

> مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس
> =========
> يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر (ايوب 10 - 13:8) :
> "أذكرأنك جبلتنى كالطين أفتعيدنى إلى التراب . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن . كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب . منحتنى حيوة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحى"
> ...


*
هذاا فعلا ما نريــد أن يعلموه أخوتنا المسيحينــ .... 

وأنــا سألت سؤال و لم أجد له إجابه..

أليست فيكرة تلصيق الحقاائق العلمية على كتايكم المقدس

مأخوذ من فكرة الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم؟؟!!!*


----------



## kimo14th (23 مارس 2007)

عامر قال:


> مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس
> =========
> يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر (ايوب 10 - 13:8) :
> "أذكرأنك جبلتنى كالطين أفتعيدنى إلى التراب . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن . كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب . منحتنى حيوة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحى"
> ...


*
اولا لم  نتحدث فى نقطه الطين لانها معروفه 

**ونعلم ان الحيوانات المنويه كاللبن ولكن نتحدث فى نقطه التخثر 

كيف عرف ان المنى مع البويضه *
​*
تتكون كتله خلويه جامده ( اى ليست سائله ) وهذا مايشبه تخثر اللبن 

اى على اى اساس استطاع ان يقول هذا التشبيه ؟؟؟

**ومن اين علم موضوع الاعصاب هذا ؟؟؟*​*

ثانيا التنسيق اللغوى المعجز 

اقرا معى الخطوات العلميه لنمو الزيجوت *

*كتله الخلايا تتكون فى النهايه الى 
*

الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوينالجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدمويةو الأنسجة المدعمة

وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض
*
**وناتى بعد ذلك الى :

*". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرمومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/10.html

 فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبرنسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/12.html


 *اى ان الجلد من الاكتوديرم ينمو متوافقا مع النسيج اللحمى* 
 *
فكيف سيقولها 

كسوتنى جلدا وفى هذه الاثناء يتكون اللحم

وفى هذه الاثناء ايضا يتم نسجى بعظم وعصب 




فى اثناء نمو الجنين يتم نمو  الاعضاء بشككل متوافق  


*


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مارس 2007)

*فشلوا في اعطاء دليل على معرفة الناس وقت ايوب النبي بالاعصاب و الخلق!  


و هذا ليس جديدا على من يفكر مثلهم -نسخ لصق- و حين تتغير الامور يهربون و يشتتون المواضيع و يكررون الاقتباسات من الاعضاء الآخرين ليزيدوا مساحة مشاركتاهم !  و يضيعوا فشلهم في النقاش

سؤال بسيط لم يجيبوا عنه ! *


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (23 مارس 2007)

> أليست فيكرة تلصيق الحقاائق العلمية على كتايكم المقدس
> 
> مأخوذ من فكرة الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم؟؟!!!


أود فعلا الإجــــــــابة على هذا السؤال 
أيهما ظهر أولا؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مارس 2007)

*من قال هذا ؟ 

الكتاب المقدس بعد تعرضه لحملة من الملحدين في الغرب و خصوصا الفلاسفة الفرنسيين و هوجم بحجة مخالفة العلم و من ثم اكتشفوا عكس ما كانوا يودون اثباته و هذه المواضيع مما جعلهم يعترفون بصدق الكتاب المقدس في النهاية و اندثار افكارهم التي اصبحت بالية في ايامنا هذه!!!!

و لا غرابة حين يتفق الملحدون في الغرب مع المتشددون في حرب المسيحية ومن ثم مع الملحدون السوفيت ! 

الآن اجيبي عن السؤال بدون تهرب مثل المرات السابقة*


----------



## stopped2810 (23 مارس 2007)

*خطأ علمي فادح*



kimo14th قال:


> *
> اولا لم  نتحدث فى نقطه الطين لانها معروفه
> 
> **ونعلم ان الحيوانات المنويه كاللبن ولكن نتحدث فى نقطه التخثر
> ...


http://images.google.com.sa/images?svnum=100&um=1&hl=ar&newwindow=1&q=المضغة&btnG=إبحث+في+الصور

ياجماعة ترا في خطأ العظام تتكون قبل اللحم مو العكس :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (23 مارس 2007)

> الآن اجيبي عن السؤال بدون تهرب مثل المرات السابقة



م*ع أنك لم تجبني بشكل وااضح إلا انني سوف اجيبــك بإختصاار 

أن النااس كانواا يعرفــون أن هنـــاك يوجـــــــد إحســــــاس للإنســــــــان , يستطيع من خلاله أن يشعر بدرجة حرارة الأجسام و نحوه وأن لم يكن يطلق عليه اسم الأعصـــاب او حتى كانوا يعرفون كيف شكلها و مبدأ عملهــا من خلال المجااهر ,....

هذا و أنـــــــا ما زلتــ أرى انه لا يوجد أدنى إعجاز فيما تم عرضــه انما هي معلومـــات معظمها مغلوطــه من حيث الترتيب اللغوي ...
شكرا جزيلاا

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## kimo14th (23 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> م*ع أنك لم تجبني بشكل وااضح إلا انني سوف اجيبــك بإختصاار
> 
> أن النااس كانواا يعرفــون أن هنـــاك يوجـــــــد إحســــــاس للإنســــــــان , يستطيع من خلاله أن يشعر بدرجة حرارة الأجسام و نحوه وأن لم يكن يطلق عليه اسم الأعصـــاب او حتى كانوا يعرفون كيف شكلها و مبدأ عملهــا من خلال المجااهر ,....
> 
> ...


*
*
*وبعد ان وضحنا كل شىء وبالدليل العلمى *

*نجد تهرب واضح من الاعتراف بالاعجاز العلمى لوصف الجنين وترتيب نموه كما ذكر 

كتاب الله المقدس *

*ومن الواضح ايضا ان لااحد يقرا مانكتبه بالمره *​


----------



## kimo14th (23 مارس 2007)

وانا اتصفح الموقع العلمى الخاص بمراحل نمو الجنين 

نجد فعلا ان العظم يبدا متاخرا فى النمو  

كما نرى 

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/18.html

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-3]
[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]Spine[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]
Ossification of the skeleton begins

ثم نجد فى المرحله 22
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/22.html
[/FONT]**[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]Limbs[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]
Fingers lengthen while distinct grooves (digital rays) form between the fingers, which also lengthen as the hands approach each other across the abdomen. Feet approach each other, but are still fan-shaped and the toe digits are still webbed.

[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]Primary ossification centers appear in the long bones, directing the replacement of cartilage by bone. This process usually begins in the upper limbs. Fingers overlap those of opposite hand, and the digits of the fingers fully separate. Feet lengthen and become more defined.

[/FONT]*[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]Spine, Skeleton, and Muscles[/FONT]
*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]
no comment
[/FONT]*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (23 مارس 2007)

> وبعد ان وضحنا كل شىء وبالدليل العلمى
> 
> نجد تهرب واضح من الاعتراف بالاعجاز العلمى لوصف الجنين وترتيب نموه كما ذكر
> 
> ...


*

يا أخــ .. كل ما تفعــلُله بأنك تعيــد كتابة الكلام الموجــود 

نقول لك بإختصار

هل الجلد يتكون قبل اللحمــ 

و هل كلاهما يتكون قبل العصــب؟؟؟

أرجو الإجاابة بنعم او لا ....*


----------



## kimo14th (23 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> 
> يا أخــ .. كل ما تفعــلُله بأنك تعيــد كتابة الكلام الموجــود
> 
> ...




* مانا باقول .... انتى مقرتيش حاجه من المكتوب ولا فتحتى الموقع من اساسه  :ranting:

ياريت سيادتك تتكرمى وتفتحى الموقع وتتابعى المراحل من المرحله 10 مثلا الى المرحله 25

وتعالى اسئلينى وانا هاوضحلك 

____________________ 

وعشان اجاوبك على سؤالك بردو 

الجلد يتكون ومعه ايضا الانسجه اللحميه ويليهم الاعصاب والعظام فى التكون 

وكلهم يتوافقون يعنى 

مفيش حاجه اسمها الجلد اتكون نبدا فى نمو اللحم 

كله مع بعضه لان ده نمو مش بنركب بنى ادم احنا *


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (23 مارس 2007)

> ياريت سيادتك تتكرمى وتفتحى الموقع وتتابعى المراحل من المرحله 10 مثلا الى المرحله 25


*الموااقع باللغــة الإنجليزيــة 

لو فيه بالعربي بيكون افضل

وشكرا جزيلاا

فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## kimo14th (23 مارس 2007)

*للاسف معتقدش فى مواقع عربى *

*يبقى انتظرينى فتره حتى اتى بالفقرات المفيده واترجمها لكى *

*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## snow_white7 (23 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *اقراى الموضوع من اوله *
> 
> *ماهو مش كل واحد هاكتبله الموضوع من جديد :bomb:
> 
> ...



اولا انا قريت الموضوع من اوله لأخره....والموضوع مايستاهلش قرأه اكتر من كده.

ثانيا بقه انت اللى تحترم نفسك لانى محترمه غصب عنك...يا ادعياء المحبه والتسامح.

ده كلام ربنا ولا كلام شويه مخرفين.

(ماتنساش احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون

اليكم)

(واما انا فأقول لكم لاتقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الأخر أيضا)

هه ماتنساش يا أدعياء التسامح والمحبه.


----------



## kimo14th (24 مارس 2007)

snow_white7 قال:


> فى وصفكم لكتابكم بانه معجز.والاحرى ان تقولوا كتاب عاجز. انتوا واقفين


 
لا,محترمه وكلك ذوق   




snow_white7 قال:


> كتابكم واقروه كده بتمعن وشوفوا الغلطات اللى فيه.وكميه التناقض اللى فيه.
> 
> بدل انتوا شاطرين كده وبتفهموا.



طب اتفضلى روحى قسم الاسئله والرد ع الشبهات وحطلنا تناقض من اللى سيادتك قلتى عليه


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (24 مارس 2007)

*مفيش حاجه اسمها الجلد اتكون نبدا فى نمو اللحم 

كله مع بعضه لان ده نمو مش بنركب بنى ادم احنا *

*اللهــ أكبــر .. ظهر الحق وزهق الباطــل ... ان الباطل كان زهوقا .. كله مع بعضــه (( هكذا كان يعتقــد الناس في الجااهليــة بأن الإنسان يُخلقُ دفعــة واحده في رحم أمـــه))*


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *مفيش حاجه اسمها الجلد اتكون نبدا فى نمو اللحم
> 
> كله مع بعضه لان ده نمو مش بنركب بنى ادم احنا *
> 
> *اللهــ أكبــر .. ظهر الحق وزهق الباطــل ... ان الباطل كان زهوقا .. كله مع بعضــه (( هكذا كان يعتقــد الناس في الجااهليــة بأن الإنسان يُخلقُ دفعــة واحده في رحم أمـــه))*


 
سؤال بسيط.. هل تعترفي بالعلم (و ان كان منافيا لقرأنك) ام لا؟

و سيبك من القرأن داه مش موضوعنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (24 مارس 2007)

> سؤال بسيط.. هل تعترفي بالعلم (و ان كان منافيا لقرأنك) ام لا؟
> 
> و سيبك من القرأن داه مش موضوعنا
> 
> سلام و نعمة



أتحدى أن توجــد حقيقــة عليمــة مثبتــة وليس من تأليفكم تخالفــ القرآن الكريمــ...........

:::::::::::::::::::::::::

شكرا جزيلاا فراشة المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> أتحدى أن توجــد حقيقــة عليمــة مثبتــة وليس من تأليفكم تخالفــ القرآن الكريمــ...........
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> شكرا جزيلاا فراشة المنتدى


 
لم تردي على سؤالي
هل تعترفي بالعلم حتى لو تعارض مع قرأنك؟ نعم ام لا؟
بعدين يا اختي, في حد قالك اننا علماء؟ كل المعلومات الي نجيبها هي من مواقع علمية لا تعترف اصلا بالدين
يا ريت تردي على السؤال..


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (24 مارس 2007)

> لم تردي على سؤالي
> هل تعترفي بالعلم حتى لو تعارض مع قرأنك؟ نعم ام لا؟
> بعدين يا اختي, في حد قالك اننا علماء؟ كل المعلومات الي نجيبها هي من مواقع علمية لا تعترف اصلا بالدين
> يا ريت تردي على السؤال..



*الإجـــابـــة عن سؤالــك ... أنــــه مستحيــــــــــل... ليس لي أن تخيــل امراا مستحيلاا 

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *الإجـــابـــة عن سؤالــك ... أنــــه مستحيــــــــــل... ليس لي أن تخيــل امراا مستحيلاا *


 
مستحيل انك تؤمني بالعلم و ان تعارض مع القرأن ام مستحيل ان يتعارض العلم مع القرأن؟
اذا كانت الاخيرة, فراجاءا ردي على السؤال بقدره و الا فلا داعي من وجودك في الموضوع اذا لا تستطيعين الاجابة على سؤال بسيط مثل هذا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (24 مارس 2007)

> مستحيل انك تؤمني بالعلم و ان تعارض مع القرأن ام مستحيل ان يتعارض العلم مع القرأن؟
> اذا كانت الاخيرة, فراجاءا ردي على السؤال بقدره و الا فلا داعي من وجودك في الموضوع اذا لا تستطيعين الاجابة على سؤال بسيط مثل هذا...



على الرغمــ من موضوعيــة السؤال .... وليس له أدنى هدفــ إلا أنني أجيبــ...

بأنني أؤمن بالعلمــ الذي هو من مصاادر ثاابتــه 

و اذا فيه شي حاب توصله احكي اتفضل 

شكرا جزيلااا

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> على الرغمــ من موضوعيــة السؤال .... وليس له أدنى هدفــ إلا أنني أجيبــ...
> 
> بأنني أؤمن بالعلمــ الذي هو من مصاادر ثاابتــه
> 
> ...


 
يبدو انه لا جواب عندك
فقد اعدت السؤال ثلاث مرات و طلبت اجابة بسيطة بنعم او لا, و لكنكي لم تجيبي و ادع العاقل يحكم على مستوى الي نتحاور معاهم

سبب السؤال, ان الاخ الحبيب كيمو اتى بمواقع علمية لا تمت بالعلم بصلة, و رحتي مكذبة ما جاء فيها فقط لانها غير منسجمة مع ما جاء في القرأن

فأذا كنتي محدودة التفكير بخارج حدود القرأن
فلماذا تناقشون بالعلم اصلا؟

و يبقى السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه
في واحد منكم يقدر يأتي بمصدر واحد يدل على ان الواو تدل التسلسل؟

و خلونا بالموضوع بلاش تهرب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (25 مارس 2007)

> سبب السؤال, ان الاخ الحبيب كيمو اتى بمواقع علمية لا تمت بالعلم بصلة



اعترافــــكــ انتــ ....!!!!  أم زلة لسان....!ّ!



> و رحتي مكذبة ما جاء فيها فقط لانها غير منسجمة مع ما جاء في القرأن



لم يحدثــ ذلك....

فأنـــا لم أنفي ما أتى به الأخ من علم .. ولكن من سوء التسلسل في كتابكم ...




> و يبقى السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه
> في واحد منكم يقدر يأتي بمصدر واحد يدل على ان الواو تدل التسلسل؟



*لقد تم تبيان ذلك من خلال الإعراب و سألت .... بان يعطيني أحد منكم تعليلا لعطوق اللحم على الجلد...؟؟؟!!!!

شكراا جزيلاا 

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*

*لا هول ولا كوة الا بالله,.........
هو احنا مش فضحنا حواديت الاعجاز القرانى وتمثيليات ديدات دى من زمان ولا لسه فى ناس بتصدق الحاجات دى؟؟
عموما ربنا يشفى*


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *لقد تم تبيان ذلك من خلال الإعراب و سألت .... بان يعطيني أحد منكم تعليلا لعطوق اللحم على الجلد...؟؟؟!!!!*


 
و يعني ايه ان اللحم معطوف على الجلد؟ هل ستعني التكرار يا اخت فراشة؟


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لا هول ولا كوة الا بالله,.........*
> *هو احنا مش فضحنا حواديت الاعجاز القرانى وتمثيليات ديدات دى من زمان ولا لسه فى ناس بتصدق الحاجات دى؟؟*
> *عموما ربنا يشفى*


 
*حبيبي Christian Knight*
*فينك غايب من فترة؟ *
*مشتاقين لتواجدك في وسطنا..*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> *حبيبي Christian Knight*
> *فينك غايب من فترة؟ *
> *مشتاقين لتواجدك في وسطنا..*



*كنت مشغول اخى ومازلت فهدخل كل فترة لاشتياقى لمنتدانا الجميل
+صلى لاجل ضعفى+*


----------



## Christian Knight (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*

*العزيز ابو سالم,
صحيح اننا نعتبر كتابنا دينيا بالدرجة الاولى ونرفض اعتباره كتاب علم لكن ذلك لا يمنع وجود بعض الحقائق العلمية التى ذكرها الله فى الكتاب المقدس ومنها تلك التى يتحدث عنها موضوعنا والتى ذكرها الكتاب المقدس قبل اكتشافها بحوالى بالاف السنين وايضا يهدف الموضوع الى اظهار الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس وكتابكم وشكرا*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*



> الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن
> الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
> الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدموية و الأنسجة المدعمة
> 
> ...




جميــل جداا

تم الذكر بأن كل من  *الاكتوديرم و الاندوديرم  و الميزوديرم  *

مسؤول عن مجموعــة من الأشياء 
فهل هذا بالضرورة أن تقوم بهاا دفــعةً وااحــدة 

فقد سبق أنه ذُكِر في الموضوعــ أن كل من هذه الأمور تجري في منظومــة منسجمــة مع بعضها البعض و منظمة من حيثــ الترتيب!!!

أريــد رأي الأخ الذي قاال أن جسم الإنسان يكون دفعة وااحده و أن الإنسان عندما يخلق لا يركب تركيب حسب تعبيره!!!

شكراا جزيلاا

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## يوسف الصديق (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*

الاخوة المحترمين
اقدم لكم .. مرة اخرى
مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس​ 
رجاء قراءة الموضوع بمنتهى التأنى والفهم ... لا العناد والحقد​ 
ولابد ان يعلم الجميع ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علوم ولكنه حينما يتكلم عن العلم يكون وكأنه كتاب علوم وحينما يتكلم عن التاريخ يكون كأنه كتاب تاريخ ...​ 
ان هذا الموضوع به كل ما يحتاجه القارىء من معلومات وردود وتوضيحات ​ 
=========​ 

يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر (ايوب 10 - 13:8) :
"أذكرأنك جبلتنى كالطين أفتعيدنى إلى التراب . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن . كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب . منحتنى حيوة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحى" .​ 

هنا أيوب يتأمل
فى محبة الله وعنايته ورعايته به والتى ظهرت فى خلقته و بطريقة اعجازية يقول لنا ويخبرنا ايوب النبى عن مراحل تطور الجنين بقوله 
(( وقد جبلتنى كالطين))​ 

هنا وبمنتهى الدقة
يخبرنا ايوب النبى بحقيقة ان ( أصل الإنسان من طين ) هذه الحقيقة التى ذكرها ايوب النبى قد سبق للكتاب المقدس أن نبه إليها قبل ان يقولها محمد فى قرأنه بمئات مئات السنين .​ 

وها هى اقوال الكتاب المقدس ثابتة راسخة كحقيقة فى(تكوين 7:2):
" و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية" ​ 

وتؤكدها ايضا الاية الواردة فى سفر الجامعة 3: 21 :
"من التراب والى التراب يعود " .​ 

ثم يصف أيوب بداية تشكيل الانسان بقوله
((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))
ومعروف انه فى صناعة الجبن يبدأ الجبن يتخثرأى يأخذ شكل الجبن الصلب من وسط اللبن السائل​ 

وهو عينما نراه فى شكل الحيوانات المنوية التى تشبه اللبن المتخثر والذى يتحد بالبويضة مكونا الزيجوت و الزيجوت عبارة عن خلية غير متخصصة، لها القدرة الكاملة والإمكانية الفائقة للإنقسام المستمر لإنتاج أي نوع من الخلايا الوظيفية المتخصصة .. ​ 

والتى تنقسم بدورها الى ثلاث طبقات كل طبقة مسؤله عن انسجة معينة فى منظومة اعجازية وتوافق عجيب بديع يصوره لنا الكتاب المقدس فى سفر ايوب بقوله ... 
كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب .​ 

لاحظ حرف الواو فى :
جلدًا ( و ) لحمًا ... بعظام ( و ) عصب ​ 

ان حرف ال ( و) هنا لا يفيد التسلسل او التتابع مثل ( ثم او ف ) ولكن يفيد المعية​ 

*وهذا ليس اختراعا ولكنه حسب قواعد اللغة العربية ... *
*واليكم القاعدة *
*واو المعية لا تفيد اشتراك ما قبلها وما بعدها في الحكم بل تدل على المصاحبة ، والاسم بعدها يكون منصوبا دائما على انه مفعول معه. *​ 

*تتعين الواو للمعيه إذا كان هناك مانع من العطف . *​ 

*تتعين الواو للعطف بعد ما لا يأتي وقوعه إلا من متعدد. *​ 

*إذا صح العطف ولم يجب جاز أن تكون الواو للعطف وأن تكون للمعية.*​ 

*للتأكد من المعنى ادخل الرابط*
*http://zahra1.com/BHOOTH/Nahow1-29.htm*​ 


السادة الافاضل
ساشرح لكم كيف يتكون الجنين من البداية للنهاية
ان الجنين يبدأ بحيوان منوى من الرجل وبويضة من المرأة مكونا الخلية الاولية المعروفة بالزيجوت​ 

فبعد ان تتكون الخلية الاولية الملقحة ( زيجوت ) تبدأ هذه الخلية الملقحة فى الانقسام الى 2 ثم الى 4 ثم الى 8 ثم الى 16 ... الخ الخ .​ 

وكل الخلايا الجديدة الناتجة من هذا الإنقسام تدعى: 
خلايا جذعية بلاستوميرية أو اختصارا بلاستوميرات .​ 

ثم تتحول إلى مجموعتين من الخلايا الجذعية، مكونة غلافين، هما:
خلايا الغلاف الخارجي الذي سيكون فيما بعد التروفوبلاست Trophoblast التي من خلاياها ستتكون أنسجة المشيمة Placenta التي تثبت الجنين في بطانة جدار الرحم Uterine Endothelium والحبل السري Umbilical Cord الذي ينقل العناصر الغذائية وخامات البناء من دم الأم ومنه أيضا سيتكون أنسجة غلاف الحماية الذي يدعى الغشاء الأمنيوني Amniotic Membrane الذي يفرز السائل الأمنيوني Amniotic Fluid الذي يسبح فيه الجنين حتى تحين ساعة الولادة أما الكتلة الداخلية من الخلايا الجذعية فستكون فيما بعد جميع أنسجة وأعضاء جسم الجنين.​ 

أذن في نهاية المرحلة
يتكون جسم الجنين من كتلة خلايا جذعية تتصنف إلى جزئين رئيسيين، هما:
الفطب الخارجي (الترفوبلاست) ... والكتلة الداخلية .​ 

ثم تتلاحم في نهايةالأسبوع الثاني من الإخصاب و تتصنف بطانة الخلايا الجذعية الداخلية ألى ثلاث طبقات من الخلايا المتميزة التي تبدأ بالتخصص وهي: الطبقة الخارجية أو"الإكتودرم" Ectoderm والطبقة الداخلية أو "الإنتوديرم" Entoderm والطبقة الوسطى أو "الميزوديرم" Mesoderm. ومن كل طبقة من هذه الخلايا تتكون أنواع مختلفة من الأعضاء الجسدية للجنين​ 

راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/6.html
الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدموية و الأنسجة المدعمة​ 

وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض​ 

لاحظ اخى الكريم قول الكتاب المقدس
". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرم ومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ​ 

واليك المراحل التى تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس
ها هى المرحلة العاشرة تبين تكوين عضلة القلب (لحم)
stage 10
cardiac muscle
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/10.html​ 

فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبر نسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 
At this stage, the brain and spinal cord together are the largest and most compact tissue of the embryo
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/12.html​ 

اما فى المرحلة ال14
فستجد دقة قول الكتاب المقدس فى قوله :
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "
وهى تبين تكوين براعم الاطراف العلوية واليد مع توزيع الاعصاب فى عملية توافقية اعجازية (( لان حرف ال ( و) هنا لا يفيد التسلسل او التتابع مثل ( ثم او الفاء ) ولكن حرف الواو يفيد المعية )) وهى تثبت اعجاز الكتاب المقدس فى قوله :
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "​ 

راجع هذه المرحلة والرابط فى الاسفل للرجوع والتأكد
stage 14
Limbs
Upper limbs elongate into cylindrically-shaped buds, tapering at tip to eventually form hand plate. Nerve distribution process, innervation, begins in the upper limbs
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/14.html​ 

ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علوم ولا هو كتاب طب
ولكن 
حينما يتكلم فى العلوم يكون كأنه كتب علوم 
وحينما يتكلم فى الطب يكون وكأنه كتاب طب ...​ 


صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------

